# Help needed in Gulluk



## SherrieG (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought a renovation/rebuild property in Gulluk a few years ago, with the intention of starting a new life. Since then, personal life too abusive to continue & have not returned. Therefore, the property has never been restored or lived in & the dream ended.
I need to sell it but have just been advised that the land has been used as a dumping ground, squatters have used it & the council could charge me for clearing it up.
As I don't speak Turkish, I have tried to find an agent who could help me but it would seem no-one is interested, and as a woman on her own, I have no idea who to trust, where to go or how I can sort this out.
I am apprehensive of coming out on my own, as I know I would get the runaround (my son would help if I asked him, but as he is getting married this year - he has enough to worry about especially as his property was one caught in all the flooding last month)!
The power of positive thought & hours on the internet has not brought any realistic solutions, so I thought I would try this forum. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## filth_grinder (Mar 11, 2014)

SherrieG said:


> I bought a renovation/rebuild property in Gulluk a few years ago, with the intention of starting a new life. Since then, personal life too abusive to continue & have not returned. Therefore, the property has never been restored or lived in & the dream ended.
> I need to sell it but have just been advised that the land has been used as a dumping ground, squatters have used it & the council could charge me for clearing it up.
> As I don't speak Turkish, I have tried to find an agent who could help me but it would seem no-one is interested, and as a woman on her own, I have no idea who to trust, where to go or how I can sort this out.
> I am apprehensive of coming out on my own, as I know I would get the runaround (my son would help if I asked him, but as he is getting married this year - he has enough to worry about especially as his property was one caught in all the flooding last month)!
> ...


Hi,

I believe just you need rent 2 workers and 1 truck for one day or how many days required to clear the land and that's all. Garbage you can bring to goverment's garbage collection stations easily free of charge. However if there are construction residues, concretes & stones etc. which is very common in Turkey than I think you should tell your guys to drop them far away from city center because these things you can not deliver to garbage stations. Unfortunately this is how things are going on in Turkey


----------



## SherrieG (Apr 17, 2013)

*Thank you for reply.*



filth_grinder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe just you need rent 2 workers and 1 truck for one day or how many days required to clear the land and that's all. Garbage you can bring to goverment's garbage collection stations easily free of charge. However if there are construction residues, concretes & stones etc. which is very common in Turkey than I think you should tell your guys to drop them far away from city center because these things you can not deliver to garbage stations. Unfortunately this is how things are going on in Turkey


Thank you for your reply - any recommendations?

Does anyone know of any land/property agents that deal with rebuild/renovation properties in Guneskent (it was built as a 3 bed detached Ottoman style house)? I bought it for £35k but as I said, never did the building work due to change in personal relationship & circumstances (although I do have some plans & the Tapu).
I have been told that prices have dropped dramatically & a Turkish person has offered the 'going rate' of 40k tl (this has been passed on by someone who knows someone)! Does this sound right?
I have also just been told that the council offices are about to move from Gulluk to Mugla next month & I should get out there before then & pay all the years in taxes & rates that I was never advised I needed to pay (stupidly believed I was not liable for these)!!
Does anyone have any knowledge of any contacts who might be able to help (as this really is a nightmare), & especially if I have to come over on my own?
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## filth_grinder (Mar 11, 2014)

hi

the most popular real estate website in turkey is sahibinden. google it as "sahibinden" and you'll find it. you can search as "gulluk" and investigate prices. you can also see there some real estate agencies and contact to them in order to give offer to your premises. just you have to spend some time for translation since the site is in turkish.

with o quick overview i recognized re/max selay and mavi realty as agencies. google them and contact to them. ı am sure they will help you in consideration of commision of course 

by the way in such kind of places like gulluk best time to sell your premises is spring and pre-summer times. just a tip for you. you can always sell it in higher prices in that times.


----------

